# I need a picture of..



## brittwink21

I am wondering if any of you have pictures of a spoo without a perfect groom job. lol. you all keep them so beautifully groomed. My husband doesn't think he would like a standard because he says he doesn't like the long noses, however, he says he really likes the labradoodles/goldendoodles he has seen. I told him that you don't have to keep the face shaved down you can do a teddy bear face. I tried to google ungroomed poodle, but could only find like rescue dogs full of mats or dirty. So please if you have something I could show him, share on here!


----------



## brittwink21

by the way, I love the perfectly groomed poodle. I do Jazzy's feet face sanitary every other week. I just want him to see there are other options. 
=)


----------



## Cdnjennga

Here's one I found from here:
http://www.poodlepuppiesnow.com/poodle-puppies/


----------



## roxy25

Here are some before and afters of the grom job my sister did

*Before* 









*After*








here is a shot almost finish but he lower legs


----------



## Olie

If he like the doodles, pull those pictures because beside a poodle they look very similar with their face hair long. My BF planned to do this very thing with Olie and now he loves the shaved face. When I did a search i did find this picture I couldn't resist putting it up, lol.







ELVIS SPOO!


----------



## spoospirit

Cdnjennga said:


> Here's one I found from here:
> http://www.poodlepuppiesnow.com/poodle-puppies/


_That pup is just adorable!!_


----------



## Harley_chik

Sounds like hubby needs some serious education about "doodles." Try googling "teddy bear" and "panda" clip. If you have a library, you might consider looking for Shirley Kalstone's book on Poodle grooming. (If you're dead set on a Poodle you might even buy it.) There are several pics of dog w/ out clipped faces or mustaches. Also check out the German clip, the face is shaved (can have a mustache though) but it's a more manly clip. Not that the girls don't look great in it too.


----------



## KPoos

Make sure you tell your husband that labs and goldens both have long noses so goldendoodles and labradoodles have the long noses as well.


----------



## Aidan

This is Dodger after several weeks of growth but not nearly long enough for the teddy bear face.


----------



## SECRETO

Heres a few pics I pulled online. I hope your husband realizes that poodles have a variety of looks that you guys can go with. I would stay away from a doodle and get a standard. Most people cannot tell the difference from a doodle and a unshaved standard poodle...look wise. However, you usually know what your getting with a purebred dog vs a poodle/lab/golden cross. 

http://cdn.buzznet.com/assets/imgx/7/9/5/3/9/9/1/orig-7953991.jpg

http://images.onset.freedom.com/ocr...s-b78585654z.120091217150717000gjdleuco.1.jpg


----------



## taxtell

Ha. I'm your woman.

My husband begs me not to cut Flip like a poodle. I included some fluffy pics and some shaved pics.


----------



## taxtell

Two more, the naughty look, and one rare shaved face pic.

Just be prepared to be asked constantly what kind of doodle he is. 

Hmm, I can't get it to post the naughty pic, oh well.


----------



## brittwink21

I would never get a doodle. I would only want a spoo that's why I'm trying to explain it to him. I realize that pretty much all larger dogs have long noses, I told him poodles are only so noticeable b/c they are usually shaved so close. I'm sure he'll let me do what I want, the no shedding things kind of wins out over all else. lol.


----------



## taxtell

I would never get a doodle either, but people always always always think that a poodle with out a traditional cut is a doodle.

I thought I'd prepare you ahead of time if you get a standard poodle and keep him/her in a cut like mine.


----------



## Carson

Carson likes to sport his mohawk!


----------



## wishpoo

Yes, just Google Teddy-bear cut and go to images . 

I know of a girl who groomed her black standard somewhat as Bichon but modified, of course.

Actually , you can clip your poodle any way you like !!!!


----------



## Harley_chik

OMG, that reminds me: google "creative grooming while you're at it." How does hubby like the Ninja Turtles, lol.


----------



## spoospirit

_We have all standards and even with the shaven faces have been asked several times if they are golden/labra/doodles!! If their faces were not shaven, you wouldn't be able to tell the difference. All doodles have long noses. Poodle personality is pretty much guaranteed....the doodles are not predictable at all._


----------



## jester's mom

I would definitely go with the pure poodle. Tell your husband that you are more guaranteed about personality and hair type/quality and you are not promoting these crosses. Why spend the same amount of money on a cross breed that you would on a pure bred that you cannot guarantee if the pup will have the poodle or the golden/lab temperament/body type/hair type/hair length.

If he likes the look of the lab/golden doodle look, well, a poodle that is left fuzzy, has the same type of look as a doodle with a poodle coat. Here are some pics of pups that are natural, if that is the look he is wanting.


----------



## jester's mom

[/IMG]

And a pic of the same girl above clipped...


----------



## Ladybug

These last pictures are adorable! What a sweet face she has!

My Hubby wasn't sure about a Poodle either. However as my kids always say,"Who is the boss around here? Mom!" So I got one  

He LOVES him. I think he was surprised. He made several comments last night about his wonderful personality and asked me several more times, "He doesn't shed?" 

My guy is very fuzzy right now and when the weather warms up some here in cold Montana I will clip him down more. His face is clipped though and I love the look. Surprised myself even! A year ago I wouldn't have believed you if you told me I was going to be the owner of a Poodle. I'm a total convert!!

Here's a picture of him at the breeders:









And one from today, after my clip job:


----------



## brittwink21

Isn't amazing how beautiful of a dog is under all that hair. lol.


----------



## puppylove

Here's my Jackson before I shaved his face. I really liked this look but it did have people asking if he was a labradoodle. The curls on his nose were very soft and kissable!


----------



## littlestitches

All the pictures are so nice.......


P


----------



## spoospirit

_He's adorable and congratulations on your new pup and your husband's conversion...LOL
_


----------



## cbrand

One wonders why anyone buys a Labradoodle anyway. If you want the hairy look, you can certainly get it with a Poodle.


----------



## KPoos

This is my Harry boy before I started grooming him myself.


----------



## taxtell

cbrand said:


> One wonders why anyone buys a Labradoodle anyway. If you want the hairy look, you can certainly get it with a Poodle.


Maybe poodles are too smart for them? Heh.

I had a labradoodle owner (who paid upwards of 2k for the dog) tell me that poodles were:
Aggressive
Stinky
Dumb and prone to every disease under the sun.

I just smiled and nodded as she tried in vain to get her dog under control while Flip sat stock still under my desk in a stay the whole time they were there.

I will never for the life of me understand the appeal of the 'doodles'.

Why fix something that isn't broken?


----------



## piemama

My husband didn't like the look of a frou frou poodle either. Showed him the versatile hairdos and he's sold.


----------



## Olie

cbrand said:


> One wonders why anyone buys a Labradoodle anyway. If you want the hairy look, you can certainly get it with a Poodle.


Oddly think this is cute - for a minute but cannot imagine the upkeep on matting.........not worth it to me.


----------



## Carson

puppylove said:


> Here's my Jackson before I shaved his face. I really liked this look but it did have people asking if he was a labradoodle. The curls on his nose were very soft and kissable!


I love my Carson when his face is fuzzy...like you said, very kissable! What a gorgeous pic of Jackson...looks like it should be the cover of doggy GQ!


----------



## plumcrazy

piemama said:


> My husband didn't like the look of a frou frou poodle either. Showed him the versatile hairdos and he's sold.


My husband INSISTS on going to pick up our grand-spoo after her grooms (with a PINK leash, no less!) Meau is groomed in a modified/pet continental with the shaved butt and bracelets/pompoms around her ankles and my husband LOVES walking her when she looks like this!! :lol: I guess he's very secure in his masculinity!  We love our spoos!!


----------



## Lou

brittwink21 said:


> I am wondering if any of you have pictures of a spoo without a perfect groom job. lol. you all keep them so beautifully groomed. My husband doesn't think he would like a standard because he says he doesn't like the long noses, however, he says he really likes the labradoodles/goldendoodles he has seen. I told him that you don't have to keep the face shaved down you can do a teddy bear face. I tried to google ungroomed poodle, but could only find like rescue dogs full of mats or dirty. So please if you have something I could show him, share on here!


*I HOPE THIS HELPS... THAT IT'S NOT TOO LATE.........
*
Here is Lou - she is THE PERFECT DOG - my baby !!! 
EVERYWHERE we go people LOOOOOVE her, she even gets free toys "because she is too cute" like one lady said...LOL I'm so happy I didnt go the doodle route!
She is extremely intelligent and obedient and loving. I've had her for about 3-4 months, she already knows 22-25 commands. she is 6 months old! And I'm not experienced in training.. I just have read about it, thats all...Its ALL her! Example: she NEVER chews on anything that doesnt belong to her... and she will stay still for a long time until I say "free Lou!!!" = nuff said !! heheheheh GET A SPOO!!! :-D
here is her flickr page with trillions of pictures of her unshaved self LOL 
Flickr: Lou Standard Poodle's Photostream








[/url] Lou cute 6 months old happy face by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] LOU CLOSE UP MODELING by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou cutest puppy in the universe by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## cliffdweller




----------

